# Making a Mortise and Tenon / Vertical Router Jig



## Paul Montgomery (Jan 28, 2018)

I made this jig initially to accurately route the mortise & tenons that join a guitar neck to the body. But I have other uses for it too. These kinds of cuts can't be done with a hand held router or a router table because the router/work piece would be too tippy, inaccurate, and unsafe. 

There turned out to be a lot more to making accurate cuts than I thought and it took quite a while for me to work through those problems, so if anyone wants to make and use this jig, I think the video will be very useful to them.

I wanted to include a lot more information in this video but in the interest of keeping things short, I decided to save that for another video. Templates, the heart of this system by making accuracy possible, could easily fill another video.

I'm also interested in ideas about further possibilities using this routing jig, so leave comments here or on YouTube.

and Thanks.


----------

